# vaginal spotting with bm



## bronte (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi im new here and i suffer from ibs and today im constipated so was having hard time in the toilet straining and when i wiped i noticed i was spotting from my vagina i finished my period about 3/4 days ago do you think it could be blood that was left over from my period also ive just come off the mini pill after only 5 weeks because it was making my ibs worse i stopped taking it 3 days ago do you think it could be something to do with that also x


----------



## Reverie (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi, i'm also very new here. I have not been diagnosed with IBS but i have suffered the symptoms for the past 4 years and have finally taken the courage to see a doctor. I am in the process of testing right now.I also have spotting after my period. Usually it is around 1-2 weeks after. At first i thought it was my period not running smoothly. The spotting seems to be brown old blood, sometimes a slight hint of red blood... i've researched (googled) and i believe it may be from ovulation. Because i do get the ovulation pains occasionally which are like light cramps in the lower abdominal area, it usually is accompanied by brown spotting.I dont think there is much that can be done about this. My doctor has recommended me to see a specialist about it but i havent gone yet.


bronte said:


> Hi im new here and i suffer from ibs and today im constipated so was having hard time in the toilet straining and when i wiped i noticed i was spotting from my vagina i finished my period about 3/4 days ago do you think it could be blood that was left over from my period also ive just come off the mini pill after only 5 weeks because it was making my ibs worse i stopped taking it 3 days ago do you think it could be something to do with that also x


----------

